# Fender Has Now Entered The Effects Market-Mustang™ Floor and EXP-1 Expression Pedal



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

http://www.fender.com/community/forums/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=66684

Fender is proud to announce the debut of its first-ever multi-effects unit, the [URL="http://www.fender.com/products/mustang/models.php?partno=2301060000"]Mustang Floor. The Mustang Floor is a user-friendly, versatile and high-performance floor unit that delivers professional caliber modeling and effects in a richly varied wealth of musical styles. 

A natural offshoot of our Mustang series amplifiers (in essence, a Mustang amp without the power amp and speaker), the Mustang Floor is designed for a variety of applications, only one of which is a great multi-effects unit for any basic guitar amp that puts more than three dozen digital effects at your feet.

The Mustang Floor is also a modeling preamp with low-impedance speaker-emulated outputs for running direct to a PA system, a modeling preamp with line-level outputs for use with a power amp and speakers, a silent practice system with stereo headphone output and auxiliary input perfect for playing along with an iPod or other media player, and a fantastic tone machine for direct-to-digital USB recording.

Mustang Floor features include nine footswitches and a solid aluminum treadle-style control pedal, intuitive Mustang III control panel and LCD window, 12 amp models, 37 effects, 100 onboard factory and user presets, “individual stompbox” mode in which amp models can be bypassed, headphone output and auxiliary input, dual XLR and dual ¼” line outputs with level control (outputs can be programmed for optimal response with PA system, power amp or guitar amp), chromatic tuner, and easy USB connectivity for high-quality low-latency audio output and interface with free Fender FUSEÔ application.

The Fender FUSE software, included as a free download, offers on-screen parameter control, deep editing, “hidden” parameters, unlimited preset storage, easy firmware upgrades and additional free content from Fender, Fender artists and other users worldwide. 

The Mustang Floor mates perfectly with the all-new EXP-1 Expression Pedal, an add-on accessory that also works great with Mustang III, IV, and V amplifiers. The EXP-1 Expression Pedal is a dynamic device that allows for increased control of volume and parameters such as the frequency of a wah effect, or the rate/time parameter of a modulation or delay effect.[/URL]


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This is the 120V model...MSRP is $399.00

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

It's about bloody time, I say.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Doesn't look near a complicated as those units by Boss, Line6 or even Vox.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

cool.

is that a vol. or a wah on the end?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

blam said:


> cool.
> 
> is that a vol. or a wah on the end?


Its most likely both.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

greco said:


> This is the 120V model...MSRP is $399.00
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Dave: Thanks for posting the pic.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Looks user friendly.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2012)

With display screens so cheap now why do they use such a small one?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Player99 said:


> With display screens so cheap now why do they use such a small one?


It's a conspiracy, they're in cahoots with the magnifying and eye glass industry. Those small screens have ruled out a lot of gear for me.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

While some might think that the rather "clean" surface is a marker of a simple interface (and the stompbox-style footswitches suggest that too), it may also be a sign of a rather complex setup with a lot of menus, submenus, and the like.


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

mhammer said:


> While some might think that the rather "clean" surface is a marker of a simple interface (and the stompbox-style footswitches suggest that too), it may also be a sign of a rather complex setup with a lot of menus, submenus, and the like.


I was thinking the same thing when I saw it. It looks nice and might be great for jamming at home, but it could be difficult to use in a live setting if you need to make adjustments on the fly.


----------



## chimo (Mar 29, 2006)

I always thought that Fender released the Mustang Series to basically shoot Line6 in the foot. If they've shot the feet, this is probably a shot in at least the hip.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I like my G-DEC 3. Great amp for noodling at home, which is what I do. A wide range of sounds and tones, and the mustang is it's cousin, so it ought to be an interesting piece of kit.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Player99 said:


> With display screens so cheap now why do they use such a small one?


It's the old numbers game. For a larger screen add a couple dollars to the cost and that puts the item up in price perhaps as much as $10.00 when it gets to the retail price because everyone has to put their mark up on it. And it it's $5.00 or more then even more so does the retail price go up.


----------



## -mbro- (Apr 3, 2010)

Too expensive and too few knobs


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...$299 doesn't seem expensive to me. 

evidently, it is pretty straightforward to use.

a couple of the fender guys were playing through it at miac - sounded quite good, to my ears.

i'm going to take a closer look, first chance.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Can't you buy a whole Mustang amp for the same money?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

washburned said:


> Can't you buy a whole Mustang amp for the same money?


....three bills? heckuva deal!

still, i'd prefer just the floor board.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Yep. heckuva deal. L&M $299.99 

"Mustang III is a 100-watt open-back combo with a 12 Celestion speaker that sounds great and pumps serious volume. It contains 100 amp presets derived from 12 different amp models that deliver tones from vintage Fender sparkle to outrageous modern metal distortion, and 37 different effects in four categories (stomp, modulation, delay and reverb), all easily and instantly accessed. Its great for rehearsing, jamming and small gigs, and the 1/8 headphone jack doubles as speaker-emulated line out. Further, connect Mustang III to your computer with free Fender FUSE software. Open up a world of possibilities, including on-screen parameter control, deep editing, additional effects, unlimited preset storage, online preset swapping with the Fender FUSE community, and free Fender artist presets. Mustang IIIs included programmable two-button footswitch controls preset up/down, quick access, effects on/off and tap tempo (optional four-button footswitch also available)."


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...seems like the 2 and 4 button footswitches would offer substantially less control options, no?

still a great deal, unless there's a compromise/trade-off somewhere.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...seems like the 2 and 4 button footswitches would offer substantially less control options, no?
> 
> still a great deal, unless there's a compromise/trade-off somewhere.


Can't disagree with that, but not using an expression pedal myself, I doubt I would miss it. It looks like the "optional" 4 button pedal gives almost all the other features, just maybe not as conveniently.


----------

